# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как выглядит идеальное мужское тело и идеальная женская фигура.

## Irina

*Социологи составили собирательный образ идеального мужчины.* В этом им помог опрос более 1 500 мужчин и более 1 200 женщин. Оказалось, что у представителей разных полов представление о мужской красоте не одинаковое.

Так, согласно анкетированию мужской половины населения, у по-настоящему красивого мужчины должны быть:

- лицо Брэда Питта,
- волосы Джерарда Батлера,
- грудь Уилла Смита,
- плечи Хью Джекмана,
- руки Вин Дизеля,
- брюшной пресс Мэттью Макконахи,
- ноги Джонни Уилкинсона.

Женщины же представляют себе идеального мужчину немного по-другому:

- лицо Джонни Деппа,
- волосы Дэвида Бекхэма,
- грудь Дэниэла Крэйга,
- плечи Тейлора Лотнера,
- руки Рафаэля Надаля,
- брюшной пресс Райана Рейнольдса,
- ноги Фрэнка Лэмпарда.

52% мужчин уверены, что главное в их красоте мускулистость тела, в то время как женщины (69 больше любят стройных, даже немного худощавых мужчин, нежели накаченных, пишет FemaleFirst.

*Женщины с модельной фигурой 90-60-90 уже не так популярны среди мужчин. Сегодня представителям сильного пола нравятся другие дамы.*

Специалисты из Нового Южного Уэльса попросили 100 юношей-студентов оценить красоту 200 студенток. Оказалось, что большинству молодых мужчин больше понравились не обладательницы модельной фигуры, а девушки «с формами».

Так, опрос показал, что самой сексуальной и привлекательной с точки зрения мужчин является женщина, у которой:

Рост - 163 см
Обхват талии - 76 см
Объем бедер - 100 см

Размер груди может варьироваться от 95 до 100 см в обхвате. При этом размер одежды представительницы прекрасного пола должен быть 46-48.

----------

